# بحاجة إلى برنامج Scada



## أسامة أسعد (25 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم
هل يتوفر عندكم برنامج SCADA مجاني يمكنه التواصل مع PLC من نوع Seimens أو Fatic
ولكم كل الخير


----------



## autom (4 يونيو 2008)

لست متأكد ولكن حاول
http://forums.mrplc.com/index.php?download=527


----------

